# Anyone want Black Walnut logs E Washington?



## turnkey4099 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am clearcutting all the locust off farm junkyard. Someone, unknown how long ago, cut all the black walnut and left the logs lay. They seem to solid from the few I cut into. Logs up to 3' diameter (eyeball). Looks to be a good truck load. Would need to do a lot of digging them out from under brush piles and general junk.

Location: Colfax, Wa area.

I am not the owner but can provide the contact.

Harry K


----------

